
Capehart Communications Collection – For Sale - perceptron2go
https://telemuseum.info/
======
haltingproblem
This is super cool, it would make for an amazing exhibit paired with an
interactive audio/video tour. Having said that, I seriously doubt this is the
largest collection in the world by any measure.

~~~
chronomex
i've visited a number of private telephone collections and Don's is absolutely
massive by any standard. i can't do it justice, nor can any photo album. but
he has, among other treasures, some highlights from my memory:

    
    
      - autovon equipment
      - several generations of digital switches
      - electromechanical switches too
      - loads and loads of paper documents on compact shelving
      - bell labs prototypes
      - phones that i never knew existed
      - the first switch from Sprint's long distance network
    

i sincerely hope that he finds homes for all his collection.

------
wyxuan
Largest private collection by an individual

------
perceptron2go
Just imagine 8,000 sq feet of display area, and, as far as I know, there is
also a living area there, like a house inside this warehouse. The price is
very reasonable and I would buy it if it was not so far away from me.

~~~
vageli
Where did you see the price listed?

~~~
perceptron2go
Inside info. I am just a secret fan who wishes he had this building in his
backyard. Hopefully some crypto baron realizes the historical significance of
this collection and buys this marvel for the chump change

